# Looking for Opinions on Horse Trailer Covers



## carebearcharliefritz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, horse owners!
I am working on an article about horse trailer covers, and I wanted to get some input from horse owners and horse professionals! 

What kind of trailer do you own? Gooseneck? Bumper hitch? 

Do you have a trailer cover fit for your gooseneck or bumper hitch trailer or did you purchase a universal fit cover? 

How do you like your cover? 

Do you wish you would've purchased a different type of cover? If so, why? 

What thoughts did you have after you purchased your cover? Is there anything you wish you would've thought of before purchasing the cover?

If you own a universal fit trailer cover, are you happy with it? Does it meet your needs just as well as a custom fit cover?

Please feel free to add any other thoughts or pieces of information that you believe would be beneficial to another horse owner purchasing a trailer cover. Also, if you are a horse professional, I would be happy to include your information and a link to your website at the bottom of my article. Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Sundowner 2 horse bumper pull with small l/q. My cover is a tree, although I would someday like to get something fancier.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I was looking into getting a cover, but read that they scratch paint up.


----------

